# Going to Alaska suckas!



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

okay, before I say anything else, you guy's aren't really "suckas" it was a joke :razz: Yeah, I am leaving at 3:30PM tomorrow and wont be back untill July 11th  I'll take some pictures and stuff and might get some like river stones or something to give my tank a good look so I can brag about my tank being all Alaskan :-D Stay safe people


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

see you and are you driving up in your car.
I want an alaskan tank.
Get ready for the cold also


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Where in Alaska are you going? I lived a good part of my life up there because my dad is in the air force. It's not as cold as you'd think and there's not always snow year round like everyone seems to believe. I don't think it'll be too cold for you. In the summers it was always about 60-75 degrees. Anyway, have fun up there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool, have fun


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Anchorage (spelling?) I went in the summer of like 02' and it was nice up there. Fishing at 1:30 in the morning and it is like bright like it is 12:00 in the afternoon was awesome! Yeah, I plan to get some cool lookin' rocks from up there. I'l take an empty backpack and fill it up! We are taking a plane (thank goodness) because the drive is like a 2 week drive from here. I would cry if I had to drive my car that far. I will shower yous guys with alot of pictures when I get back!


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Ya I lived in Anchorage for 5 years. I miss it a lot. I've heard it's grown a lot though. They got a water park there now too.

Driving there really sucks. I drove all the way from Alaska to Texas. It was probably the longest most boring trip I ever took.


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

It's indoor.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Better hope they'll throw me to Alaska! Wait a min... then when I'm back to Vietnam maybe I'm like an overcooked turkey... hmmm


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Is it the right time of year for whale watching there? That might be somthing to look forward to.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I would love to go to alaska someday.


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it's the right time for whales right now. I remember this place where you could pull in and watch them. They were humpback whales. You'll probably see a lot of moose too. They go anywhere they want..even downtown. I lived on the outskirts of town and the moose would sometimes chase me home from the bus stop...lol.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.foralaska.com/video/news/2005/062805-mooseloose.asx

haha, moose in alsaka.

theres a couple here too. but not as many as in alaska I guess.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

shev, is your place near mama nature?


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, I'm off! Be back July 11th!


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm back and holy crap! This site has changed. I got abunch of pictures and rocks =]


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sweet!! iwant to see the pics!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back, We want to see photos of the lions, and tigers and bears. Oh my. I think I am in the wrong state. Lets try it again eagles, and whales, and moose. Wooo hooo.


----------

